# Van Chancellor to coach LSU women



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> *Former Olympic and WNBA coach Van Chancellor was hired as the women's basketball coach at LSU on Wednesday*, succeeding Pokey Chatman.
> 
> He intends to keep the coaching staff left behind when Chatman abruptly resigned last month just before the NCAA tournament. Chancellor singled out for mention assistant Bob Starkey, who took over the team and guided the squad to its fourth consecutive Final Four appearance.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6669148?print=true


----------

